# Sticky  PAPAS Mission Statement (official version)



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

As amended and accepted by the membership at its regular meeting on Sun. Jan. 8, 2006.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pittsburgh Area Planted Aquarium Society (PAPAS) - for the advancement and enjoyment of aquatic gardening in the aquarium hobby.

We strive to:
- promote the cultivation of aquatic plants for the pleasure of their scientific study; to improve understanding of growing techniques and to maintain a diversity of aquatic plants available to the hobby.

- promote aquatic plants as elements of design in the art of aquascaping; to foster aquascaping as self expression and the pursuit of art for art's sake.

- provide support and guidance to hobbyists of all skill levels through the free exchange of information, experience, and ideas.

- represent aquatic gardening in the Pittsburgh community; to encourage public interest and involvement in the hobby.

- provide a forum of fellowship for the sharing of our common interest in aquatic gardening.


"PAPAS and its members are dedicated to all forms of planted aquariums and is open to anyone of any experience level."


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## smatonis (6 mo ago)

Has this community migrated to a different forum or platform? Regular meetings at Elmer's? Is there one this Sunday?


----------

